# Atalanta: preso Andreas Cornelius



## ralf (20 Aprile 2017)

Secondo il sito danese bt.dk, l'Atalanta avrebbe chiuso per l'attaccante 24enne della nazionale danese Andreas Cornelius. Il giocatore sarà a Bergamo nelle prossime ore per firmare il contratto con l'Atalanta.


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Aprile 2017)

Questo sembrava forte qualche anno fa.


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Aprile 2017)

E' praticamente ufficiale, in Danimarca viene dato per fatto. Prezzo 4,5 mln di euro.


----------



## admin (20 Aprile 2017)




----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Aprile 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> E' praticamente ufficiale, in Danimarca viene dato per fatto. Prezzo 4,5 mln di euro.



Opinioni sul giocatore?


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Aprile 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Opinioni sul giocatore?



Nel primo Copenaghen era un buon giocatore poi è stato preso dal Cardiff per 12 mln di euro, un didastro durato 6 mesi ed è tornato al Copenaghen ed ha fatto abbastanza bene, anche se il campionato è quello che è.

Diciamo che comunque 4 mln è una scommessa da fare alla fine è meglio di quello scarparo di Lapadula che non segna manco a porta vuota ed ha 24 anni.


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Aprile 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Nel primo Copenaghen era un buon giocatore poi è stato preso dal Cardiff per 12 mln di euro, un didastro durato 6 mesi ed è tornato al Copenaghen ed ha fatto abbastanza bene, anche se il campionato è quello che è.
> 
> Diciamo che comunque 4 mln è una scommessa da fare alla fine è meglio di quello scarparo di Lapadula che non segna manco a porta vuota ed ha 24 anni.



Grazie.


----------



## Chrissonero (20 Aprile 2017)

Quindi hanno già venduto Petagna?

Per me questo gigante danese potrebbe fare bene in serie A.


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Aprile 2017)

Personale opinione:
Se per caso se ne va Gasperini l'Atalanta l'anno prossimo retrocede; ma se anche resta non faranno più di un 12° posto..del resto fanno bene, con l'epurazione tirano su un 100 milioni..quando li rivedono? Tanto sanno benissimo di essere un miracolo sportivo e hanno zero ambizione..ma con 100 milioni hanno 3 anni di gestione assicurata


----------



## Mr. Canà (21 Aprile 2017)

Su FM di qualche anno fa era un bel giocatore...


----------

